# General > Music >  Looking for band members

## Robyn Grubb

I am looking for some people to join a band. preferably people in the age range from 16-28. 
I am a 18 year old female, I am a singer. I am hoping to find some people to be in a band with me. Looking for musical people, with a passion for making music and having fun with it. 

searching for:
drummer
bass player
guitar player/s
keys player

I am open to performing any type of music. My taste is the wombats, mumford & sons, bastille, dillon, ellie goulding, mallory knox. a bit of this and that. 
I would say I sing best with indie songs. But an open to learn new things.

Any more information wanted then please drop me a message.

----------


## AStephen96

Hi there. I am a 19 year old guitarist based in Wick. 
I would be very much interested in getting something together.
 I play most genre's of music but gravitate towards rock based stuff, and I am very passionate about music. 
I am also in contact with a talented guitarist, bassist and drummer.

----------


## Robyn Grubb

Hey, thank you so much for you reply. I would really like to discuss it more  :Smile:  I have just moved from Wick to castletown but am more than happy to commute. 

if you give me a e-mail since i tend to use this more, i would really love to speak more about it. 

robyncorinagrubb@hotmail.co.uk 

thanks

----------


## AStephen96

Hi, I've sent you an email.
Let me know if your still interested in joining a band.
cheers. Aaron.

----------


## bounce

Is that a sign of age discrimination!!!!!!

----------

